#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν πλήρης έκδοση του προγράμματος διαστασιολόγησης δομικών στοιχείων RCsolver

## betatzis89

Προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το πρόγραμμα και μου λέει: "This application can not be run under virtual machine." Γνωρίζει κανείς τι κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Adwnhs Yzbashi

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, πως το κατέβασες ? γιατί εμένα μου δείχνει μόνο ένα αρχείο word να κατεβάσω τίποτα άλλο

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το αρχείο word περιέχει τη διεύθυνση από όπου μπορούμε να κατεβάσουμε το πρόγραμμα.
Αν ο σύνδεσμος δεν λειτουργεί αναφέρετέ το εδώ.

----------


## milesdavis

το ιδιο προβλημα εχω κ εγω

----------


## mikelawry

το προγραμμα κατεβαινει..κωδικους που θα βρουμε?

----------

Dimitris09

----------

